# Container Poaching by Flags of Convenience



## bob johnston (Oct 4, 2005)

The Guardian 29 March, 2006

This article I find of interest as I see this ship in Sydney berthed next to Sydney 2000 in the Patricks wharf.What do members think of what has happened here.
Union alert on container poaching

Australian cargo is being illegally poached by Flags of Convenience (FoC) vessels in a new scam uncovered by maritime workers.

The Boomerang 1, the first Australian crewed liner vessel in the coastal trade for a decade, has priority under the Navigation Act to ship coastal cargo. But while on her maiden voyage to Melbourne last week, the FoC vessel MSC Kota Ekspres made off with containers on a continuous voyage permit.

This was in contravention of Australian maritime law, which only allows foreign vessels to carry domestic cargo if no Australian licensed vessel is available.

MUA members loaded the boxes under protest and the union alerted the Department of Transport and Regional Services (DOTARS) of the alleged breach. But despite directions from DOTARS to discharge any domestic cargo the Kota Ekspres failed to comply.

DOTARS could now seek to revoke the vessels’ permit and impose sanctions on the vessel and its operator.

The Maritime Union is now stepping up its campaign to protect the future of Australian-crewed vessels against multi-national FoC encroachment.

Wharfies in Fremantle, WA, have been standing guard over containers awaiting the arrival of the Boomerang 1, which was due in port last weekend, after the Melbourne incident.

"Our members are officially on alert", said MUA WA Branch Secretary Chris Cain. "We will not stand by and let this siphoning of cargo continue in our waters."

MUA National Secretary Paddy Crumlin said the Australian fleet had become all but extinct due to widespread abuse of the permit system allowing cheap, substandard FoC shipping to plunder Australia’s coastal trade.

"We will be working with the department and the owners of Boomerang 1 to closely monitor loading at our ports", he said.

The Boomerang 1 is the first of three vessels chartered by Pan Australia Shipping providing jobs for Australian seafarers. The ships will run between Sydney, Melbourne, Fremantle and, eventually, Brisbane.



Bob (Sydney )


----------



## bob johnston (Oct 4, 2005)

*boomerang 1 information container ship ( media release )*

By MUA Media Release, March 17, 2006 - 


New container liner service on the Australian coast as Boomerang 1 makes her maiden voyage into Sydney Harbour





It's the first new Australian crewed vessel in Sydney Harbour since the Spirit of Tasmania - and owners Pan Shipping have chosen to sign up an enterprise agreement with the maritime unions, rather than bring in guestworkers or take advantage of the Government's pending new IR regime. 

"This is a turning point in Australian shipping," said MUA National Secretary Paddy Crumlin. "The Australian bluewater fleet has seen only decline in the past decade with widespread abuse of permit system allowing cheap substandard Flag of Convenience shipping onto the coastal trade undermining the security of investment for Australian shipowners." 

Mr Crumlin said Pan had taken the bold step of challenging the system. Following wide criticism within the industry and community that the permit system facilitated unfair competition allowing overseas guest workers to be permanently employed in domestic shipping industry, The Department of Transport and Regional services has agreed to include a new provision restricting the use of foreign vessels on the coast. 

The 1700 TEU capacity Boomerang I has been bare boat chartered for three years with a full Australian crew and technical operations. And it will soon make history by being the first foreign vessel to be reflagged to the Australian register after a decade of ships and jobs going offshore. 

Two more Pan ships, Boomerang II and III are scheduled to join the fledging fleet on the coast in April, providing jobs for around 50 Australian seafarers, with MUA members on the three vessels are all employed under the ASP MUA Dry Cargo Enterprise Agreement. Pan has also agreed to put on trainees. 

A two vessel operation will run to Sydney/Melbourne/Fremantle and when the third vessel is in place, Brisbane will be added to the voyage. 

National Secretary Paddy Crumlin and the Australian crew will be joining the ship on its arrival in Darling Harbour this afternoon and will be available for interviews. 









For further information 

Contact : Maritime Union of Australia 
Phone : +61 2 9267 9134 
Fax : +61 2 9261 3481 
Email : [email protected] 
WWW : http://mua.org.au/ 




Public News: You can view MUA's publicly available news in a variety of ways. Please select one of our public news indexes.
[ All News | Latest General News by Date ]
[ Full General News Archive by Date | Full General News Archive by Subject ]


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

man that sucks,i think australian cargo should be moved by australian manned ships.as back home in nz same should be done by nz manned ships,but no offshore, owners are coming in and stealing jobs,if they didnt come in think of the work it would make.for both nz and australia.but thats my views,shame about anl and bhp they were good companys.


----------



## haydn (Jan 13, 2006)

p o they out a lot of british companys out of bussinis by takingall container work at cheaper than anybody


----------

